# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Giordano Bruno (1548-1600)

## Baptist

Nga Revista 
SCIENCE (19 Shtator 2008) 
vell: 321

----------


## Baptist

...disa kuotime nga revyja:

..."kishte pohuar se _ferri_ nuk ekziston, dhe se askush nuk mund te jete i denuar me mallkim te amshueshem"

kishte shtuar se:

"lutja ndaj shenjterive eshte humbje kohe"

dhe vene re  se:

"asgje nga ato qe predikon kisha nuk mund te vertetohet"

Marre parasysh se kisha asgje nga ato vertete nuk mund te vertetonte  e vetmja rrugezgjidhje ishte 'ta mbulonte diellin me shoshe', ta vriste publikisht. Qe me ane te terrorit eksplicit te ushtruar mbi mendjet e deshmitareve dhe atyre te dores se dyte dhe te tretete parandalonte sepaku te perfolurit haptas te astyre mundesive.

-Kuptohet, Bruno ishte Franqeskan.

"Bruno me guximshem se cdokush ne ate periudhe historike ..perfshire Keplerin dhe Galileon ...deklaroi se universi eshte i perbere nga atomet, se ka madhesi infinite" -dhe se eshte poaq i vjeter. Ai poashtu argumentonte se ka edhe botera tjera dhe se yjet jane Diej me planete qe rrotullohen rreth tyre. Duke tejkaluar Heliocentrizmin e Kopernikut, ai gjykoi se levizjet e sistemit tone solar jane _patate te vogla_ krahasuar me ritmet e moocioneve  te universit si teresi. Kozmosi pulson nga jeta dhe mutabiliteti i panderprere; cdo gje ne transformoim te perhershem dhe perterirje konstante.."


Sot, te gjitha keto duken: thjeshte te vetkuptueshme dhe te pernjohshme permes arsyes se rendomte. - Por atij i kushtuan me jete e neve me erresire.

E gjate qofte kujtesa per te; Per jeten e tij, personalitetin dhe madheshtine e mendjes se tij; Per qortimin qe ajo theret ndaj arsyes se secilit prej nesh.

----------

